# Burnthwaites Bobby Dazzler...14 wks



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

[/URL] [/IMG]







[/URL] [/IMG]
This is Bobby and Nancy enjoying snuggles after a hard evenings play


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

he certainly is a bobby dazzler!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous - love those ears!!!

FCL


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

He's stunning!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks J,S and FLC they are a tad GOOoorrggeous and it's flattering that you all agree plus they really are little darlings too,except have to frisk May when she comes as Nancy has a soft spot for her nan and vica versa


----------



## Teddy Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww they are beautiful.Are you going to show them.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww  how cute.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What a handsome lad  FWs always look so lovely and clean


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou peeps and yes Bobby and Nancy will be shownAnd the great thing about Fw's Saiks is that you don't have to worry about shading or their color going off


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

They can get underlying colour break through though can't they. I saw a FW with tabby patches on his head - still got BOB though


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

A very handsome young man ...............great photo's AGAIN!
I wish you could come and take the piccies of my lot.


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Handsome chappie there!!! Smashing!!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Bless they are gorgeous.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks folksI'm sure Bobby and Nancy will continue to make us proudThanks Angeli it's a doddleAnd a lot of silly noises and luck and with me i take a gooodd few to maybe get 1 or 2(on a good day)unlike my oh who's aspiring to be DB


----------

